# Bandsaw Blade Guard



## TLSOF (Sep 14, 2011)

Have you taken off your blade guard on your bandsaw?

I have ruined two blades that dulled on the guard and I am wondering how many people keep them on?

I have 37 years of wood working experience (only a couple of months with a bandsaw though). 8 years ago I had a mishap on my table saw and cut off 1/3 of one finger and 1/8" off of two more. I have never used the guard on my table saw.

Thanks.


----------



## Blakep (Sep 23, 2010)

I use mine on the bandsaw. It has never got in the way or been a problem so I have never thought about taking it off. I don't use one on the table saw though as they do get in the way.


----------



## Elizabeth (Oct 17, 2009)

Never occurred to me to take it off - seems like an important safety feature. I have a Grizzly bandsaw which until recently had the stock guard on it, with no problems. I recently got the Carter upgrade which came with a new guard; I have attached it but haven't had a chance to use it yet.

If my blade was getting dulled by the guard I would consider that a problem with blade placement which might indicate slippage or something else that needs dealing with asap.


----------



## Blakep (Sep 23, 2010)

I agree ^. The guard is out of alignment somehow or your blade is drifting or something is not right if its coming in contact with the guard.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Are you referring to the guard on the "up" or "down" side of the blade? In either case, I too suggest that you determine why the blade is contacting the guard.


----------



## TLSOF (Sep 14, 2011)

I know why the blade contacted the guard…and although I have addressed the issue and will continue to fine tune; it may hit it again. It only takes a couple of seconds against the metal guard to ruin a blade. The guard is mounted as far away from the blade as it can go and the tracking only has to move a little when the stress from feeding is released.


----------



## Blakep (Sep 23, 2010)

What kind of saw do you have? I can tug and pull on my blade while it is running and it never hits the guard. Do you have enough tension on the blade?


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

If you're blade is rubbing on the guard as it's used something is wrong .Try tofine tune ,or expand the guard or adjust, tighten blade, or get anew guard , but in any case it shouldn't do that during normal use.It seems you've lost enough fingers so take using the guard seriously bandsaws are dangerous just like table saws the will remove your hand with a moments lack of attention play and work safe my brother. Alistair


----------



## Elizabeth (Oct 17, 2009)

Well, if you know what caused it and are concerned it might happen again…I would maybe consider making a guard out of some material that will protect me from accidentally impacting the blade with my hand but will not damage the blade if the blade wanders a bit. Maybe a wooden or PVC inner guard with a layer of something harder (aluminum? steel? Something that won't cut through instantly in case of a freak hand accident) on the outside?


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

The guard above the blage guides is important. Imagine leaning your head to get a closer look while cutting something and catching the blade in the forhead…


----------



## doninvegas (Jun 10, 2010)

I have a 14" Delta BS and the first time I took the guard off I could never get it back on so it didn't rub on the blade or keep the upper door to closing. It was never bent or dropped but for the life of me I couldn't get it right. I took it off and chucked it. The saw works great and I don't feel it's dangerous. Everyone has different comfort levels when it come to wood working safty. I'm comfortable with this.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

*SAFETY FIRST* ...unless it gets in the way !


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm with Stumpy. Brain surgery via the band saw is not something I want to contemplate. Way to go Stump. I'll probably have nightmares now!


----------

